# 14x36 Jon Boat Conversion



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Have an old 14x36 flat bottom with 15 horse sitting around that I'm thinking about setting up as a skiff. Plan to build a poling platform and maybe a casting deck for it. Anybody here use a boat like this to pole around? Know wind will be an issue but usually pick weekends around low winds anyways.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

We fished out of my alumacraft 1540 this weekend up in the oysters around Flagler. The jon does well for the most part, we poled all over the place and were able to go everywhere we wanted. The one exception is the slap from the wind when poling into it directly. When there are little wind ripples on the water the boat makes a ton of noise.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I decked out a 16x52 aluminum hull and made it a poling skiff and ran it for three years and loved it. They are not as quiet and nimble as a technical poling skiff but will get the job done. Keep it light and simple if you want to float skinny and pole her more easily.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

You sell that already? New boat? What white paint did you use on the hull?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No, she is for sale. The 90hp Mercury is at the shop getting a warranty lower unit and rebuild.
My new boat is a Maverick 17 HPX Tunnel.
Hull paint was a two part urethane marine paint from Tasco and a GatorGlide bottom.


----------

